# Gto wheel help?!



## balamas23 (Jun 22, 2013)

I got a 04 gto, black, I want some ideas for rims, please post pics an specs of the ones you have!! Thanks!!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You could have yours powder coated.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Offset and bolt pattern limit what works well for sure as we have an odd combo (120mm spacing and +48mm offset). I had my rears widened in the back to 9" to fit bigger tires properly ad painted mine black with black chrome. They don't photo well as they turn from almost black to grey to black chrome depending on angle. No fitment issues, no extreme cutting and no jacking up the back end to prevent rubbing.


----------



## balamas23 (Jun 22, 2013)

Where can I find rims like those? What are they called? I like those!!


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

Svede modified stock GTO 17 inchers...

Bill


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

balamas23 said:


> Where can I find rims like those? What are they called? I like those!!


http://www.gtoforum.com/f40/my-black-chrome-wheel-attempt-43057/


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

Depends on the wheel style you like. 5-spoke wheels are the gold standard. My favorite would be the stock 18s, the TSW Vortex (like in your picture) and the Enkei GP5s.

Another variation is the split 5 spoke wheels like I have:







.

Not a fan of 6-spoke wheels on these cars.

And then you have the multispoke and split multispoke wheels typified by the VMRs.


----------



## balamas23 (Jun 22, 2013)

I like the style of my tsw, but idk I want something darker, maybe a dark grey, or charcoal


----------



## boosted6.0gto (Nov 16, 2013)

Flat Black 18in stockers.










Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## boosted6.0gto (Nov 16, 2013)

You also can't go wrong with staggered VMRs.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

